# Download Windows 8 Pro 64bit full 1 link từ Microsoft



## Xinh (6 Tháng bảy 2013)

*Download Win 8 Pro 64bit - Tải bản cài đặt Windows 8 64bit*





​
Win 8 nhận được nhiều cảm tình vì cảm ứng mượt, giao diện đẹp và nhiều tính năng ưu việt.


Link download bản cài đặt 64bit trực tiếp từ Microsoft






http://care.dlservice.microsoft.com...ISE_EVAL_EN-US-HRM_CENA_X64FREE_EN-US_DV5.ISO​


----------

